# Gift for leon13 (The Olympian. )



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Leon came to me and asked if I wanted some pouches as a gift. So I accepted. Of course I did there awesome!!!I made this shooter for Leon as a gift in return. It is made from a butternut fork from my yard. It has zebra wood caps and the small cap at the bottom is cocobolo. It's sanded to 2000 grit (awesome grain I think), beezwaxed and buffed. It was fun carving it. I hope you like. I'll ship it tommarrow  thanks Leon.

Sorry some of the pics are sideways.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

You are crazy !!! Man that slinger is a beauty 
Can't wait to se her in nature ;-)
Cheers


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

awesome Gift..I wish Leon great joy comes from such a great hand crafted beautiful slingshot~AKAOldmiser


----------



## mastersedge (Nov 2, 2013)

awsome. nice work.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome. That's a sculpture. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That very cool.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Thats a real peace of Art!!

Very Very Nice Carving Job...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Indeed a sculpture. very nice!

It ll go to a great guy 
I sent a big paracord pouch(50ft cca I dont remember) to Leon as appreciation of his pouches and targets.... somehow I forgot to take pictures or I lost them( coz I remember taking some


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow! Nice work!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That turned out really nice!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Great sculpting job!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Thats right up there with some of the great sling carvers on this forum and theres some pretty darn good ones. Great job.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

reset said:


> Thats right up there with some of the great sling carvers on this forum and theres some pretty darn good ones. Great job.


Wow thanks reset!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Gj on that slingshot!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 1, 2013)

Great work, nice wood.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet! Love the wood grains and what a great shape!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

The grain on that is awesome SS. Even though it is such an abstract shape it looks like it would fit any hand that holds it. That is hard to do. Sick job on the slingshot and it is a very nice gift also. 
Be well,
SF


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great uniquely carved gift from one nice guy to another!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Awesome carving job Chris!!!! Leon 13 is so lucky!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

That's an absolute belter!


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

It looks alive, love the little tail on it =)


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Way to go man! good stuff


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A nice gesture from you SS, looks awesome your carved slingshot, so cool the shape !


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey thanks for the kind posts everyone. Means allot.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Here are some more pictures the sun was more out today. hopefully there better then the first set. Also just shipped Leon. Enjoy.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow! Incredible job! Very nice curves and ergo too! Way cool!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

You sir are a man of infinite patience to carve something as beautiful and unusual as that. I love everything about it what more can I say except WOW!!!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

BlackBob said:


> You sir are a man of infinite patience to carve something as beautiful and unusual as that. I love everything about it what more can I say except WOW!!!


What a nice comment. Thanks black bob! I put quite a bit into it.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That is absolutely stunning! I can't stop looking at it just trying to figure it out.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

TSM said:


> That is absolutely stunning! I can't stop looking at it just trying to figure it out.


thank you.  it feels great in the hand too.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Indeed a sculpture. very nice!
> 
> It ll go to a great guy
> I sent a big paracord pouch(50ft cca I dont remember) to Leon as appreciation of his pouches and targets.... somehow I forgot to take pictures or I lost them( coz I remember taking some


as sune i am back on trail i have to take some pis and will show off ;-)

cheers


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

TSM said:


> That is absolutely stunning! I can't stop looking at it just trying to figure it out.


so next minute cost u a drink !

for s.s.slinger U and me !


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy elaborada talla y de excelente ejecución. I like it!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

leon13 said:


> JohnKrakatoa said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed a sculpture. very nice!
> ...


Thx ! I would appreciate that coz I wanna show off too xD


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> leon13 said:
> 
> 
> > JohnKrakatoa said:
> ...


will do next week time is slipping !!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

leon13 said:


> TSM said:
> 
> 
> > That is absolutely stunning! I can't stop looking at it just trying to figure it out.
> ...


Looks like I'm buying the next few dozen rounds then.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

my god thats a beautiful catty, love how you crafted the curve into it through a other branch base at the bottom, great idea 

-Epic


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks gents


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

That is some sweet shooter..what awesome craftsmanship you have done my friend..Now that is real treasure of shooters..

The good Lord has sure blessed you with the skills of the trade to carry on the history of slingshots~AKAOldmiser


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

leon13 said:


> JohnKrakatoa said:
> 
> 
> > leon13 said:
> ...


Bah... I hope you didnt untagle it just for the paracord ( since its quick release)!  Nvm though coz I found the pics I took before I sent it to you


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Haha nice ! Sorry for the deley 
My kids hy yackt it  so its still in my House, but i have to serch in the lego or Kids kitchen compartment or maybe.......... Wayt !!!!! 
Cheers 
Oh and by the way it's really sturdy, stabil and top notch thanks again my friend I Yused it for my marbels befor the youngest tuck over


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

leon13 said:


> Haha nice ! Sorry for the deley
> My kids hy yackt it  so its still in my House, but i have to serch in the lego or Kids kitchen compartment or maybe.......... Wayt !!!!!
> Cheers
> Oh and by the way it's really sturdy, stabil and top notch thanks again my friend I Yused it for my marbels befor the youngest tuck over


Haha nice man  I hope he/she enjoys it


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice! The slingshot and trading

LGD


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice man! Good use of that little branch of the bottom as a pinky scoop!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you for all the wonderful comments everyone. Means allot


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Have you shot this Leon? I am curious to know how she feels and shoots. Was kind of a weird fork


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Really nice beauty and very eye catching shape!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pans Labyrinth - it's just walked straight out of a del toro movie 

Cool


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Sharker said:


> Really nice beauty and very eye catching shape!





MagicTorch100 said:


> Pans Labyrinth - it's just walked straight out of a del toro movie
> Cool


Thanks gents


----------

